# Error cuando compila librsvg (CERRADO)

## gerezm

Siempre tengo este error cuando compila  gnome-base/librsvg

log completo:

http://paste2.org/537cXnV6

emerge --info  'gnome-base/librsvg'

```

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.10.7-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.10.7-gentoo-r1-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_8650_Triple-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     1924492 total,    803476 free

KiB Swap:   25960972 total,  25960972 free

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 05 Apr 2014 18:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

ccache version 3.1.9 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS=" -O2 -pipe -mtune=native  -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-var-tracking"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /etc/privoxy /etc/squid /etc/tor/torrc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS=" -O2 -pipe -mtune=native  -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-var-tracking"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles force-mirror merge-sync news parallel-fetch prelink-checksums preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/ http://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/ ftp://ftp.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="es_AR"

LC_ALL="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/var/pkgdir"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.samerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cairo cli cpudetection crypt cxx dbus djvu dri examples fbcon flac fortran gdbm geoip gif gmp gpm gtk iconv jpeg jpeg2k libkms lzma mad minizip mmx mmxext modules mp3 multilib ncurses nls nptl opengl openmp oss pam pambase pcre png python2 readline sdl secure-delete session smp speex sse sse2 ssl tcpd theora threads tiff truetype unicode vorbis x264 xcb xml xv zip zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias access_compat" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="es_AR es en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="x86_64 i386 arm m68k" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="x86_64 i386 arm m68k" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Last edited by gerezm on Sat May 10, 2014 1:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## natrix

Hola gerezm!

Lamento decirte que no tengo la solución al problema, pero puedes tratar de revisar que estés usando un gcc reciente:

```
gcc-config -l
```

Actualiza el libtool;

```
emerge -a --oneshot libtool
```

Y en últimos de los casos puedes intentar usar la versión experimental que en este tipo de librerías no suelen presentarse problemas.

```
emerge -a --oneshot =gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.2
```

Suerte!!!

----------

## gerezm

natrix

el sistema esta actualizado, reinstale libtool como dices y nada

emerge -a --oneshot =gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.2

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.2" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.2::gentoo (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## natrix

Ejecuta estas líneas

```
echo "=gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.2" > /etc/portage/package.unmask

echo "=gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.2 ~amd64" > /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

y vuelve a intentar lo anterior. Si esto sale bien también se soluciona el problema de tu otro hilo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-988016.html

----------

## quilosaq

@gerezm:

Prueba quitando temporalmente ccache de FEATURES.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

 

 *Quote:*   

> echo "=gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.2" > /etc/portage/package.unmask 
> 
> echo "=gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.2 ~amd64" > /etc/portage/package.keywords

 

estás mezclando estable e inestable, prepárate para tener mas problemas como este.

saluetes

----------

## gerezm

@natrix

Es como dice @gringo  por eso espero otra propuesta,  es que ya he sufrido bastante con instalar paquete de inestable. Ademas el problema ya sucedia con versiones anteriores y no veo por que no con las siguientes. 

@quilosaq

Ya lo intente y tira el mismo error.

----------

## quilosaq

Actualiza o reinstala gdk-pixbuf y prueba de nuevo.

----------

